# Hickory Smoked Salt



## aesthete (Jun 2, 2007)

i can imagine this is the wrong forum.. but can't imagine what the right one is.

My friend Diana told me she'd had some Hickory Smoked Salt from a farmer's market in Seattle before, and so i tried to make some. I laid Kosher Salt out on cookie sheets, as thin as possible, and ran through two batches of soaked hickory. At best, it tastes like "Hickory Tainted Salt". any ideas on how to accomplish this better?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 2, 2007)

Aesthete..

Hickory Flavored salt is just plain salt with hickory flavored malto dextrin, carmel coloring etc. Your best, and easiest solution is to just buy the stuff. Several internet sites sell it. I personally don't find it very interesting.

Enjoy!


----------



## Charleysaunt (Jun 3, 2007)

What Uncle Bob said, although there are smoked salts on the market. I have some that is SO smoked I have it triple bagged.  I also bought hickory smoke powder recently at a spice shop. I wondered what it really was and it is undoubtedly what Uncle Bob described. It was certainly nice in a rub I made for ribs this week. They had mesquite also.


----------



## Constance (Jun 3, 2007)

I bought some a while back, but I forgot about it and have never used it. Thanks for the reminder...I need to try it out!


----------



## shantihhh (Jun 29, 2007)

*smoked salt*

You can smoke sea salt coarse crystals in your smoker and it turns out great-very smokey.


----------

